# Definitive 3-Series Preventive Maintenance Schedule



## avalys (Oct 14, 2003)

I have a 2003 325Ci. It's my first car, paid for with my own hard-earned cash, and I plan to keep it for a while. So, I'm trying to be as thorough with preventive maintenance as I can. Needless to say, I don't have much confidence in BMW's recommendations.

What I'm wondering is what is a reasonable schedule for preventive maintenance for someone who plans to keep the car beyond 100,000 miles. It seems like every time I read a letter in Roundel's Tech Talk, or a technical question on here, I find another item that someone says is good to replace at regular intervals. This worries me, because I always visualize myself a few years down the road talking to a mechanic: "What's wrong with you, you haven't been replacing the <widget> every 50,000 miles? This'll be $2,500 to fix."

So, I'm trying to compile a definite list of the preventive maintenance requirements of the E46. So far I have:

(Interval) : (Item/Task)
5000 miles: Oil and filter
30,000 miles: Transmission and differential fluid, fuel filter
60,000 miles: Water pump. Not really preventive maintenance, but haven't people had problems with them failing around 60k?
Two years: coolant and brake fluid

I'm sure there must be more to be concerned about, but what?

And also, while it really isn't preventive maintenance, at what intervals do spark plugs, shocks, and springs usually need replacing?

Any info would be appreciated.


----------



## Rich_Jenkins (Jul 12, 2003)

avalys said:


> Needless to say, I don't have much confidence in BMW's recommendations.


Just curious, but why do you say that?


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

at 60k, some would recommend replacing the entire cooliing system: water pump, hoses, radiator, thermistat, cooling fan- they're all prone to fail prematurely. I guess suspension and brakes aren't consiedered "prevantative", but you'll be replacing them fairly often on a BMW too.


----------



## avalys (Oct 14, 2003)

wingspan said:


> Just curious, but why do you say that?


Because I'm inclined to consider them overly optimistic, given that they have to pay for whatever they recommend during the first 50,000 miles.


----------



## Artslinger (Sep 2, 2002)

If I was keeping a car long term the things I would do is half the recommended oil/filter change and change the rest of the fluids at the recommended intervals. I would detail the car two to three times a year. 

After the free BMW maintenance expires take the car to a good BMW shop and have the car thoroughly inspected once or twice a year and follow their recommendations. The hard part will be finding a good honest shop that will not burn you for unneeded repairs.


----------



## Orient330Ci (May 18, 2004)

I've got a 2002 330Ci…i'm the second owner, which prevents me from extending the warranty on the car. But I am allowed to extend the Maintainence plan to 100K miles…dealer is giving me a price of just over $1300. The car just turned 31K.
The cost of brakes alone will be about $900 (which I found to obscene…until they told me that the rotors are Always replaced).
So I'm thinking this is a good idea, considering the plan covers oil, clutch, brakes, and a few other things (I don't have the list in front of me).


----------



## jh (Jul 15, 2003)

-some would say you could safely go 7500 miles on synthetic oil, depending on driving style.
-check brakes at 15,000 intervals, replace when needed. replace, don't turn, rotors when they're worn.
-at 60,000, check shocks and suspension bushings. springs should last life of vehicle.
-bmw says 100,000 for spark plugs and though they might work that long, some techs worry you won't be able to get them unscrewed after so long in the head. figure on removing, probably, replacing them around 45,000 to 60,000
-lube all latches, treat rubber parts probably annually

you've got a good list going, i'm not sure you'll ever find THE definitive maintenance list. bmw's intervals are too long, aimed at warranty period survival and satisfying feds the cars are easy to keep in emission control spec. independents vary considerably in recommended maintenance.


----------



## AndDown (Jun 17, 2003)

Orient330Ci said:


> The cost of brakes alone will be about $900 (which I found to obscene&#8230;until they told me that the rotors are Always replaced).


I thought that meant the rotors were always replaced together with the pads, but the mechanic told me that the rotors are only replaced if they are less than the specified thickness. So, it's possible to go through two changes of pads before needing to have the rotors replaced. :dunno: (I know my rear rotors weren't replaced at the last brake pad change.)


----------



## norihaga (Aug 25, 2004)

AndDown said:


> I thought that meant the rotors were always replaced together with the pads, but the mechanic told me that the rotors are only replaced if they are less than the specified thickness. So, it's possible to go through two changes of pads before needing to have the rotors replaced. :dunno: (I know my rear rotors weren't replaced at the last brake pad change.)


Typically after 1 set of pads, the rotors are below spec (1.5mm of wear? Something crazy like that) It seems that everyone's mileage varies.


----------



## doubletee (Dec 20, 2001)

Here's what I've followed with mine and (knock on wood) had very good luck at keeping them in tip-top shape:

- synthetic oil and filter change every 4,000 miles
- brake fluid change every 2 years
- coolant flush and fill every 2 years
- tranny and rear diff fluid change every 2 years (might be overkill)
- new spark plugs every 60,000
- check brake pads and rotors every 15,000 miles
- check tire pressure every week
- hand wash and wax regularly


----------



## Staszek (Jan 28, 2004)

So far this is what I have done.

Oil change every 7500 with Mobil One Syn
Complete fluid change (coolant, brake, differential and tranny) at 60k
Changed tranny and differential every 30k after the 60k change
Full tuneup every 60k (well the second one was at 112k but it was close)
New pads and rotors when needed
Fuel filter changed every 30k
Air filter (K&N) cleaned and reoiled every 30k


As for other things I have changed them as broken or worn such as suspension parts

Car now has 114k on it still gets great gas mileage and has no problem hitting 120 with room.


----------

